# Problem with IPv6 Test (IP doesn't change automatically with cable plugged in)



## zackdlut (Jun 22, 2013)

I am performing _an_ IPv6 Ready *L*ogo test*,* but *I* came across a big problem. When I perform the 1.2 part test (Address Autoconfiguration and Duplicate Address Detection) with FreeBSD, FreeBSD does not change the _IP_ address automatically when the cable_s_ are plug_g_ed in. Why FreeBSD can't change _the_ _IP_ address automatically, I just don't understand.


----------



## igorino (Jul 7, 2013)

Did you have _IP_v6 enabled in your /etc/rc.conf file with the line 
	
	



```
ipv6_enable="YES"
```
? What is the output, when you run `/etc/rc.d/network_ipv6 status`? Did you explicity enabled some _IP_v6 interface with the line 
	
	



```
ipv6_network_interfaces="em0"
```
 for example, in the /etc/rc.conf file? Is the interface which you are testing  connected with an _IP_v6 enabled network (`ndp -a`)?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 8, 2013)

And, most importantly, which version of FreeBSD?


----------

